# Ajouter une imprimante IP



## turbine65 (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Voila mon petit soucis, je suis sur Lion Ouahhh super jusque la...
Je viens d'acheter une imprimante HP Officejet 6500A que j'ai raccordé sur mon rooter avec un câble réseau... Jusque la tout va bien.
Si je me connecte avec Safari http://192.168.0.50 je retrouve mon imprimante et je peux aller dans les différentes configurations et même scanner une page.
Cela veux dire qu'elle est correctement branchée.
Maintenant je vais dans les préférences system de mon imac, et j'ajoute une imprimante et je clique sous l'icone IP

Protocole je choisi : Protocole d'impression IPP - IPP
Adresse : Je mets l'IP de mon imprimante 192.168.1.50 (Celui-ci m'a été donné en imprimant la page de configuration HP)
File d'attente : Je laisse vide
Nom : Je mets le nom de mon imprimante HP Officejet 6500
Emplacement : Je sais pas quoi mettre donc je laisse vide
Imprimé via : En ayant rentré l'IP ci dessus de mon imprimante, le nom de mon imprimante c'est automatiquement affiché soit HP Officejet 6500 E710a-f
Je fini par cliquer sur le bouton Ajouté.

A ce moment j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit... Impossible de vérifier l'imprimante sur votre réseau.
Connexion à 192.168.1.50 impossible en raison d'une erreur. Souhaitez-vous toujours créer la file d'attente ?

Si je dis non mon imprimante n'est pas installée
Si je dis Continuer, mon imprimante s'installe quand même.

Je peux à ce moment rentrer dans les propriétés de l'imprimante et même imprimer une page de test ce qui prouve que mon ordinateur est bien connecté à l'imprimante via le rooter wifi.
Oui mon imac et raccordé sur internet via le wifi.

Maintenant je veux lancer une impression d'un document word par exemple.

Fichier/Imprimer/ et je choisi ma HP Officejet 6500 et maintenant j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :
L'URL de l'imprimante est incorrecte ou n'existe pas.

_________________________________________________________________________

J'ai aussi remplacé le 192.168.1.50 par http://192.168.1.50, ensuite j'ai été chercher mon imprimante manuellement mais j'ai toujours les mêmes message d'erreur.

J'oubliais, j'ai aussi fait la mise à jours des logiciels comme demandé sur le site de HP car le disque d'installation de fonctionne pas sous Lion

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider... Récompense une boite de chocolat Suisse 

Merci d'avance

Jean-Marc


----------



## francisco22 (23 Août 2011)

tu es aller voir sur ton parametrage box a l'aide de ton adresse ip


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

Ton imprimante a bien une IP fixe ?


----------



## turbine65 (23 Août 2011)

francisco22 a dit:


> tu es aller voir sur ton parametrage box a l'aide de ton adresse ip



Salut, merci de la rapidité, mais oui l'IP de ma box ou rooter en Suisse est le même que celuiqu'y m'a été donné en imprimant la Page de configuration réseau HP.

J'ai appelé mon fournisseur d'accès internet qui est rentrée à distance sur mon rooter et m'a donné le même IP.

Je peux imprimer uniquement par HP sprint center.

C'est pas gagné mais je ne désespère pas... merci et bonne soirée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------




Larme a dit:


> Ton imprimante a bien une IP fixe ?



Oui l'IP est fixe, pas bougé depuis 3 jours que je sue comme une bête...

C'est bien la première fois que je suis embêté quand j'ajoute un périphérique...


----------



## francisco22 (23 Août 2011)

je voudrais savoir si tu as suivi la notice pour l'installation de ton imprimante 

meme en wifi tu dois installer ton cd sur tes ordinateurs


----------



## turbine65 (23 Août 2011)

francisco22 a dit:


> je voudrais savoir si tu as suivi la notice pour l'installation de ton imprimante
> 
> meme en wifi tu dois installer ton cd sur tes ordinateurs



Ben le problème est que le CD ne fonctionne pas sous LION, j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit
que le système d'exploitation n'est pas reconnu.

C'est pour ça que j'ai fait une mise à jour des logiciels comme indiquée sur le site de HP


----------



## francisco22 (23 Août 2011)

sur HP support network


----------



## turbine65 (23 Août 2011)

francisco22 a dit:


> sur HP support network



Pour lion faire la mise à jour depuis depuis la mise é jour des logiciel d'Apple ce qui a été fait


----------



## francisco22 (23 Août 2011)

je te conseille d'aller sur http://h30478.www3.hp.com/hpfr/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h20 ----------

tu auras toutes tes réponses (enfin j'espère)


----------



## turbine65 (23 Août 2011)

francisco22 a dit:


> je te conseille d'aller sur http://h30478.www3.hp.com/hpfr/
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h20 ----------
> 
> tu auras toutes tes réponses (enfin j'espère)



J'y vais de ce pas... merci


----------



## francisco22 (23 Août 2011)

je prefere ne pas te faire tourner en rond et te dire n'importe quoi


----------

